# Breandan Vallance pitches his Rubik cube speed-solving skills



## timeless (Oct 7, 2012)

did anyone see this air on tv?


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 7, 2012)

Really cool commercial!


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 7, 2012)

No, but that's awesome!


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice add :tu


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome mug!

EDIT: 404, posts not found.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I want that cube mug more than I want the computer.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 7, 2012)

too bad they edited the solve slower because they can't actually compete with your fasts  very good commercial though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

*starts G perm*
*cut!*
*middle of F2L*

:/


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Epic, but you dont average 15


----------



## uniacto (Oct 7, 2012)

lol. PLL, then F2L? I like the ad though


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a mug like that!  

Regardless of the cuts, I like the commercial! :3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Brest (Oct 7, 2012)

I want a BV now.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hope he got to keep the laptop =D


----------



## toastman (Oct 7, 2012)

Lubix Sticker!


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 7, 2012)

ahaha nice commercial.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 7, 2012)

We on tv?


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah like the VW ad, the product is always faster than the speedcuber 
But I'd do it the same way. Nice ad


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 7, 2012)

This was pretty cool. Also, I have the mug too, and it's fun to have. I await the day when they use a speedcuber in an ad, and the product is actually faster.


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2012)

Loving the zoom in on the acne


----------



## cubeone (Oct 7, 2012)

Gotta love the imaginary stack-mat timer.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm surprised they let him leave the Lubix sticker on. I thought they would at least ask for a blank white one in its place.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2012)

I want the mug.


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 9, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 9, 2012)

my old netbook woulld of taken longer than my solve time to boot up (on a 4x4 or even a 5x5 (3min)


still


----------



## uniacto (Oct 9, 2012)

I want the mug now:

found it on amazon  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O6V03C...d=12980175141247398904&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 10, 2012)

thinkgeek as well
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e865/?srp=35


----------



## Akiro (Oct 10, 2012)

Best TV commercial ever!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 10, 2012)

First time I've been happy with the way speedcubing has been portrayed on TV. Very clever advertisement!


----------

